# Running the driver app on a WiFi only tablet..



## Pastores (Apr 21, 2017)

In my car, I've been running the driver app on a WiFi only tablet, using the WiFi hotspot in my car. It works pretty well, with one exception: using a 3g only tablet doesn't allow me anyway to initiate Contact with my passengers. They can still text or call me on my phone, but I can't Contact them. 

Has anyone found a solution for this?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

No and good luck.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

TabletTalk or Text Message Tablet SMS. Both in the Play store. YMMV


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Just downloaded Talkatone on the Play store. I can make phone calls through the tablet now on either Wifi or LTE works great. The app assigned me a new number so I put that into my Uber profile so calls are routed to my tablet instead of my regular phone. I'll try to get a good review of it come Friday night when I do some Uber and see how it works with trying to route calls through my U-Connect bluetooth.


----------



## tdi_guy (Mar 26, 2017)

The uber app displays the passenger contact number which you can call or text from your phone. Works for me, Uber does of course have to recognize the phone you're using as your contact for it to work.


----------

